

Show HN: Sprites – create online infographics with ease - volpav

(there was a &quot;Show HN&quot; post about Sprites a while ago but I though it would be good to re-iterate since we&#x27;ve added some great features recently and also because my previous post went a bit unnoticed).<p>Sprites (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spritesapp.com) is a simple to use web app which allows you to create animated, visual, data-driven presentations (infographics). All presentations are pure HTML5 content and are fully responsive (from mobile to projector) and embeddable (just like GitHub gists, for example). Some other key features include:<p>- Variety of building blocks (including good charting options).<p>- Number of options for power users (custom themes using plain CSS, custom elements using JavaScript).<p>- Data import from Excel, Google Spreadsheets or ordinary URLs.<p>- Analytics (either built-in or using Google Analytics).<p>- Public vs private (password-protected) content.<p>- Ability to download your presentation as an image.<p>- Free vs. Pro ($6&#x2F;mo) subscription plans.<p>We&#x27;re actively improving the product and adding features (you can read about some of the most significant ones at our blog: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.spritesapp.com). We launched (semi-officially) some time in January and we&#x27;re currently a team of two: myself (I made the first version) and my friend (joined me in March to help on the engineering front).<p>Here&#x27;s a couple of examples of what you can make with Sprites:<p>- &quot;Dubai Airport&quot;, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spritesapp.com&#x2F;view&#x2F;embed&#x2F;1825<p>- &quot;Time on Internet&quot;, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spritesapp.com&#x2F;view&#x2F;embed&#x2F;3384<p>- (more examples can be found here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spritesapp.com&#x2F;examples).<p>Visit us at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spritesapp.com<p>Any kind of feedback is very welcome!<p>Pavel.
======
danvesma
When i clicked the demo button, everything locked up for about 10 seconds with
no indication that anything was happening.I was worried that this might be a
junker. Wrong! What a neat tool, you should be very proud.

------
mjhea0
clickable: [https://www.spritesapp.com](https://www.spritesapp.com)

~~~
volpav
Thanks! I'm not sure how (or whether it's possible) to make any links
clickable within the post text (mb using Markdown or something else?)

